# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  شيخ مشايخ بني حميدة ابواربيحه

## حميدي

ابواربيحه
وهم اعقاب الشيخ (حيدر بن عرف بن سلمان) وان تسميتهم ب (ابو ربيحة) اطلقت على احد اجدادهم القدامى عندما كان عقيدا لقومه وغزوا غزوة كبيبرة فغنم هو وقومه الكثيير فانسحبت التسمية علية وعلى ذريته من بعده حيث صاروا يطلقون علية بعد الغزوة ابو ربيحه عقيد القوم000وفيهم الرئاسة لقبيلة بني حميدة منذ القدم 00 فمن عرف الى حيدر الى ابنه عيد الى ابنه الشيخ ابراهيم ابو ربيحة جميعهم اعلام شغلوا مركز الرئاسة للقبيلة بحكمة وجدارة , خدموا اعمامهم من بني حميدة طيلة ايام حياتهم فكل ادى دورة ومضى محمودا , والشيخ سالم ابو ربيحة والشيخ علي بن ابراهيم ابو ربيحة كانوا شيوخا وفرسانا وقضاة افلح من استجار بهم رسخوا جذور عشائرهم في الارض.ووطدوا امور اعمامهم ولا يوجد بين الحمايدة من ينكر ذلك
وجاء دور الشيخ ساري بن علي ابو ربيحة فقدم ما يستطيع وبعد وفاته عام 1934
آلت الرئاسة الى ابنه الشيخ عبد الله ابو ربيحة ليسلك طريق ابائه واجداده في لم الشمل واصلاح ذات البين 0 أولئك هم المشايخ من آل عرف ابو ربيحة , تاريخهم موثق في العديد من المصادر المطبوعه قديما وحديثا لمؤلفين عرب واجانب والروايات عنهم خالدة في الاذهان وما ورد عن اجارتهم للدخيل وحمايتهم للقصير
في كتاب الاب انطونيون جوسان فيغنيناو عن اثبات صحة ما يروى عنهم بخصوص زعامتهم لقبيلة بني حميدة في كتاب الارشمندريت بولس في الهامش الثاني
على الصفحة 217 من كتابة(خمسة اعوام في شرقي الاردن) يغنينا عن الاسهاب في ذلك0000علما ان الكتاب اؤلف اواخر العشرينيات من القرن الماضي 0 وحينما آلت الرئاسة الى الشيخ عبد الله ابو ربيحة عام 1934, كان التعصب القبلي في ذروة العنفوان والسنن العشائرية في غاية الصرامة وبحكم درايته وحكمته وتمرسه بحل الخلافات العشائرية بدأ منذ ذلك الحين يمهد للتخفيف من التعصب والحد من صرامة بعض الاحكام والسنن معتبرا ذلك هو الطريق الامثل للتقليل من الخلافات بين العشائر وتسهيل حسمهاومع مطلع الستينات من القرن الماضي اجتمع وجهاء العشائر ودخل عليهم الشيخ عبد الله ابو ربيحة برأي وافق عليه الجميع وهو الغاء(غرة المدة) من قانون العشيرة
وغرة المدة: هي ان تدفع العشيرة المعتدية للعشيرة المتضررة باحدى بناتها تعويضا عن الضرر لتكون زوجة لاحد ابنائهم وذلك تهدئة للنفوس بالنسب والمصاهرةوكان الشيخ عبد الله ذا راي مسموع وكلمة نافذة وقد توفي رحمة الله علية عام 1979 بعد ان انجب من الابناء
الشيخ محمد ابوربيحة وقد توفي
والشيخ احمد ابو ربيحة
والشيخ المهندس علي ابوربيحة
وهم اعمدة بيت الرئاسة لقبيلة بني حميدة واعلام بين الاوساط العشائرية
وان سعادة العين الشيخ احمد عبد الله ابو ربيحة شيخ مشايخ بني حميده يتحمل مسؤولية هذا الارث التليد

  المصادر: قبيلة بني حميدة العربية في الاردن (لانمار الجراح
خمسة اعوام في شرق الاردن (الارشمندريت بولس)ص217
كتاب الاب انطوننيون جوسان فيغنينا
كتاب تاريخ شرقي الاردن (احمد عويدي العبادي)
الديوان الملكي العامر

----------


## ابو عوده

رحمه الله عليه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## حميدي

مشكور
الله يرحم الجميع

----------


## محمد الرواحنه

يا رجل خاف الله بمواضيعك 
واكتب اشي صحيح الشيخ ابو ربيحة احد مشايخ بني حميدة وليس شيخ المشايخ 

وين الدليل على هاض الكلام وين الوثائق الي قلت انك رايح تجيبها في المواقع الاخرى

----------


## مطول صبري

والنعم باابواربيحة 
نفسي أعرف مين انت ياحميدي 
شكرا لمواضيعك الراقية

----------


## غير مسجل

الشيخة لابن طريف من ايام الدولة العثمانية

----------

